# Colt Ford Concert @ Bigwoods ATV Park in Longwoods NC



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Just thought I would share some pics of the Colt Ford concert on 08/15/09 @ Bigwoods ATV Park in Longwoods NC. 
Colt Ford & band rocked the house.
























Here is a few pics of a bunch of crazy/drunk ******** playing in the mud pit during the show.

























If you ever get the chance to see Colt Ford, don't pass it up, he definatly puts on a good show. :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like fun, i hate i missed it


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Definatly was a blast. We done a real good night ride, all in all it was a good time.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Just picked up his CD couple days ago... Looks like everyone was having a GOOD TIME!:beerchug::band:


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

man how did I miss that I wish I new that he was there someone let me know if he comes again


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

He said that he would definatly come back to Bigwoods anytime and I think he will. The concert was posted on Bigwoods web site. I dunno when he will be back, but I will definatly go again. here is the website for Bigwoods http://bigwoodsatv.com/


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like an awesome time......


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I got to checking and found out that Colt Ford is doing some shows in and around NC. Here is the dates & location of the shows that are comming up. You can goto www.coltford.com for more info.

*Upcoming Shows*


08.21.09 Charlotte, NC 
08.22.09 Batesburg, SC 
08.24.09 Jacksonville, FL 
08.27.09 Lyons, GA 
08.28.09 Live Oak, FL 
09.05.09 Naperville, IL 
09.15.09 Fayetteville, NC 
09.18.09 Oxford, NC 
09.19.09 Semora, NC 
09.25.09 Alamo, TN 
09.26.09 King, NC 
10.01.09 Birmingham, AL 
10.02.09 Carlton, GA 
10.03.09 Grenada, MS 
10.08.09 Jonesboro, AR 
10.09.09 Tuscaloosa, AL 
10.10.09 D'Iberville, MS 
10.14.09 Tyler, TX 
10.15.09 Lufkin, TX 
10.16.09 Natchitoches, LA 
10.17.09 Columbus, MS 
10.23.09 Milledgeville, GA 
10.24.09 Ray City, GA 
10.28.09 Texarkana, AR 
10.29.09 Lewisville, TX 
10.30.09 Baton Rouge, LA 
10.31.09 Talladega, AL 
11.01.09 Talladega, AL 
11.07.09 Lake City, FL 
11.14.09 Grayslake, IL 
11.20.09 Johnson City, TN 
11.21.09 Florence, SC 
12.31.09 Daleville, AL


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

10.16.09 Natchitoches, LA 

Might have to check that out!! Only about 45 minutes away!


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Definatly check it out, I'm going to the Fayetteville NC show on 09/15/09.


----------

